# Grafische Darstellung in C



## sonicx73 (22. Februar 2005)

Visual C++ 6.0
Sprache:C
Win 32 Konsolenanwendung

Habe folgendes Problem:Ich möchte gerne ein paar Zahlen ausgeben und will sie mit einem Rahmen umranden.Sieht ungefähr so aus
http://legostein.host.sk/testbild.JPG
Wie mach ich denn so einen Rahmen?
Bitte so einfach wie möglich erklären, den ich programmiere erst seit ungefähr einem halben Jahr.


----------



## Flegmon (22. Februar 2005)

sonicx73 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://legostein.host.sk/testbild.JPG
> .


Wenn ich das Bild andrücke steht da, dass ich keine Berechtigung habe auf es zuzugreifen.


----------



## sonicx73 (22. Februar 2005)

Bei mir gehts wenn ich aktulisiere


----------



## Flegmon (22. Februar 2005)

Mit dem Internetexplorer von Microsoft Funktionierts ( Mit Firefox nicht   )


----------



## Tobias K. (22. Februar 2005)

moin


Hier: http://www.winapi.net/index.php?inhalt=dl_console

Ist gleich das erste "Angebot" ein Modul mit dem du sehr leicht Farben änderst, Rahmen erstellst und und und.

Gucks dir mal an, wenn du dann noch Fragen hast frag.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## canuzzi (23. Februar 2005)

Also generell machst du den rahmen mit den ascii codes. Siehe zB meinen link:
ascii codes


----------



## Tobias K. (23. Februar 2005)

moin


Ich könnte dir auch noch zeigen wie du "Windows Zeichenfunktionen" im DosFenster nutzen kannst.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

